# How do I get this swing set out of the ground?



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I have a swing set that is set into the ground with cement.

I don't thing there is a lot of cement in each post. 

What is the best way to do it. 

I want to do it the easy way and just cut the darn legs but then I have these 6 tubes in the dirt and grass. 


Thanks


----------



## Pittsville (Jan 8, 2011)

Cut the posts and break up the concrete. Depending on the thickness, you may want to rent a jackhammer. After it's all removed, fill the holes with soil and plant grass seed.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Cut the posts off about 4 feet above the ground. Try pushing the post back and forth to loosen the concrete/ dirt connection. If it gets loose enough, lift it out of the ground. If not, dig around the concrete until it is. 
They sell a mechanism that you can attach to the post and lift it out of the ground. It's used with fence posts. Maybe someone has a link.
Ron


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your help.

Ron, what a great idea! I am going to do that, and I hope I can dislodge it somehow. 

Thanks again.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Keep in mind that if you use a mechanical extractor, the base needs to be positioned far enough from the pipe so that it is not located above the plug of concrete in the ground. Othewise you will crank away all day long, and accomplish nothing. Sort of like trying to climb a ladder that is sitting on top of one of your feet.


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Here's what I have done. It's messy, but for one person working alone, it is a low effort method. Especially when you have six of these to remove. 

1) Drill a hole through the tube low and close to the concrete. Put a long eye bolt through it and throw on a couple nuts. (this is in case it is really heavy and you need to chain it to something to pull it out)

2) Cut the tube high enough above the eyebolt to give a good "handle". A foot or more.

3) Here's the messy part :laughing: Put a nozzle on the end of your hose. Put the nozzle on the ground right between the tube of concrete and the grass. Turn it on full blast and push it down as it liquifies the dirt. Go down a ways and repeat around the circumference of the tube N-S-E-W. Use the handle and see if it's getting loose. Repeat as necessary. 

4) once it starts getting loose use the handle as a lever to get it out; or toss some tow rope and pull it out with a car/truck.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Leah! That is a great idea to loosen the dirt.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Willie T said:


> Keep in mind that if you use a mechanical extractor, the base needs to be positioned far enough from the pipe so that it is not located above the plug of concrete in the ground. Othewise you will crank away all day long, and accomplish nothing. Sort of like trying to climb a ladder that is sitting on top of one of your feet.


Sounds like something I probably would get myself into.....:laughing:
Hopefully, I can do it by hand without a mechanical extractor.


----------



## Wiscbldr (Nov 1, 2010)

If you want to be able to sell, give away or reuse the swing set, you could try to use an automotive cherry picker (hydraulic lift), use some chains, position a 1 inch board in the ground for the lift base, and then hook up the chains and lift it out of the ground. You could also use some hydraulic floor jacks and a 4x4 under the center tubes and lift it out that way too. But if you just want it gone to junk it, then cut the tubes first and then go one by one with a jack and chains. Before you do any digging around the area, make sure theres no utilities, better yet, call diggers hotline to have them mark the area to be sure theres no utilities.


----------



## What have I done (May 28, 2006)

i would list it on craigslist as FREE for Hauling and state they must fill the holes.

it will be gone and someone will have a swingset to use


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Do you want to salvage this swing set?

Remove the top rail and turn the yard sprinkler on so that the four posts are watered. Soak the ground. With the four posts separated from one-another and independent of the top rail you should be able to rock and loosen each post individually. Bet they aren't very deep in the ground. Once the posts are out, a sledge hammer will break-away the concrete with a little effort. Throw the broken concrete back into the holes and fill with dirt after that.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks everyone for your help. The swing set is rather old and I am going to get rid of it. 

I will try soaking the ground and dislodging it. 

Sledge hammer, here I come......lol


----------

